# Compressor connecting rod help



## Kjohnsonjazz (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a Dayton air compressor that I am trying to fix. It has sentimental value so I’d rather not replace the pump if I don’t have to. It’s a long story but it ended up throwing a rod and spitting the cylinder out of the top (upper part was removed reed valve etc) I have done a ton of searching and phone calls but finding that connecting Rod isn’t happening for me. I am hoping one of you can point me in the right direction. If I can find the rod I know it is just a matter of reassembly and it will work just like it did before. 

Here is what I have as of right now.

This is a Cambel Hasfeld number I believe but they are no help
Connecting Rod IP004501AV

This is the compressor number as a whole unit 5z591
This is the pump 3z898 ( it looks like there are three revisions of this pump. Mine is A the second version)

The connecting rod that I am looking for says IWATA 275p on it

If any other information would be helpful just let me know and I will get it for you as quickly as I can!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix of what you are working on.
we also need the make of the compressor and the compressor tag pix
how old is this unit?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

A Google search returned no hits on the, "unit" number, or the "pump" number at the Campbell Hausfeld site or anywhere else. Interestingly though, a Google search using the rod number, "IWATA 275p", turns up some pictures of Chinese air compressors with the brand name, "IWATA," on them..

Some pictures might help.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Kjohnsonjazz,*

Do you have a picture of the dead rod? you might try :






Campbell Hausfeld Connecting Rods - Jacks Small Engines


Campbell Hausfeld Connecting Rods. We have the Campbell Hausfeld Connecting Rods You need with fast shipping and low prices.



www.jackssmallengines.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Kjohnsonjazz*

What are the dimentions? Is this one of them? :






Low Pressure Connecting Rod Dipper [FP050069AV] for Campbell Hausfeld Power Tools | eReplacement Parts


Buy a Campbell Hausfeld Low Pressure Connecting Rod Dipper [FP050069AV] for your Campbell Hausfeld Power Tool - We have the parts and diagrams to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

look here:









Search: 146 results found for "rod" – Tri City Tool Parts, Inc.


We have thousands of service parts, hard to find parts, accessories and components for a wide range of air compressors, power tools and power equipment, heaters, and engines.




tricitytoolparts.com





Stephen


----------



## harriotlee826 (10 mo ago)

i want to buy air compressors for rv tires. is there anybody who suggest me this? i am very thankful to him/her


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

harriotlee826,

I recommend that you start a new thread for your request rather than add it to an existing thread, like this over 1 year one.

Stephen

QUOTE="harriotlee826, post: 93699, member: 40864"]
i want to buy air compressors for rv tires. is there anybody who suggest me this? i am very thankful to him/her
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Iwata sounds Japanese which leads me to believe it is a Powerex compressor.


----------

